

RMS: Resist the Temptations of the Cloud - mastar2323
http://www.spiegel.de/international/world/0,1518,775218,00.html

======
simonh
Excepts from an (imaginary) interview:

Q: Is cloud storage more powerful than local storage?

RMS: No, no, quicker, easier, more seductive.

Q: But surely the cloud offers valuable services?

RMS: Syncing. Heh. Incremental Updates. Heh. A hacker craves not these things.
Once you go down the Cloud path, forever will it dominate your destiny.

Q: So it's a matter of vendor lock in?

RMS: Remember, a hacker's strength flows from the source!

